# Tivo Desktop



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

What was the last free version of the TIVo Desktop software? I have v2.8.3. I installed it and am trying to transfer some recordings to a PC, but its doesn't seem to be working. It's been a while since I have used this software so maybe mine is just really out of date.

I also thought I remember there being something about it not being available after June 2013. Or is there still a place to obtain the free version? If so, where? Or maybe someone out there has the last version that was available and can share it via an online service (dropbox and speedyshare.com are two of my favorites)


****NOTE****
Is this even Windows 7 compatible or is it strictly XP?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> What was the last free version of the TIVo Desktop software? I have v2.8.3. I installed it and am trying to transfer some recordings to a PC, but its doesn't seem to be working. It's been a while since I have used this software so maybe mine is just really out of date.
> 
> I also thought I remember there being something about it not being available after June 2013. Or is there still a place to obtain the free version? If so, where? Or maybe someone out there has the last version that was available and can share it via an online service (dropbox and speedyshare.com are two of my favorites)
> 
> ...


Not sure about the last free version but it works with Windows 7.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> What was the last free version of the TIVo Desktop software? I have v2.8.3. I installed it and am trying to transfer some recordings to a PC, but its doesn't seem to be working. It's been a while since I have used this software so maybe mine is just really out of date.
> 
> I also thought I remember there being something about it not being available after June 2013. Or is there still a place to obtain the free version? If so, where? Or maybe someone out there has the last version that was available and can share it via an online service (dropbox and speedyshare.com are two of my favorites)
> 
> ...


There is a problem with the internal web server (sending out an expired cookie) of the current TiVo s/w for Series 2's and 3's. You have three choices:


Wait for the fix that is being deployed.
Install the patch to TD that a TCF member came up with.
Scrap TD and install pyTivo and kmttg.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 works fine with Windows 7 (32-bit or 64-bit). I believe it was the last version released and you can still download it here.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

The "official" patch from TiVo for the expired cookie can be downloaded here but I understand it just did the same thing that the TCF member discovered (see link James supplied).

http://www.tivo.com/tivo-assets/exe/tivotogo/tivo-desktop-patch-setup.exe

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 works fine with Windows 7 (32-bit or 64-bit). I believe it was the last version released and you can still download it here.
> 
> http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe
> 
> ...


also works with basic Windows 8


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> There is a problem with the internal web server (sending out an expired cookie) of the current TiVo s/w for Series 2's and 3's. You have three choices:
> 
> 
> Scrap TD and install pyTivo and kmttg.


Yea, I normally use PyTivo to watch external programs, but I have a Premiere 4 on the way and am looking for an easier way to temporarily offload all my Premiere 2-tuner shows to a local PC (then transfer back to Premiere 4). TiVO Desktop seems like the best solution (if it worked properly) as I don't recall pyTiVo being able to PULL shows from a TiVo (only PUSH them to a TiVO). Maybe not though

I wasn't having much luck so hopefully one of these mentioned patches help fix it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> Yea, I normally use PyTivo to watch external programs, but I have a Premiere 4 on the way and am looking for an easier way to temporarily offload all my Premiere 2-tuner shows to a local PC (then transfer back to Premiere 4). TiVO Desktop seems like the best solution (if it worked properly) as I don't recall pyTiVo being able to PULL shows from a TiVo (only PUSH them to a TiVO). Maybe not though
> 
> I wasn't having much luck so hopefully one of these mentioned patches help fix it.


Yes, pyTivo can pull from a TiVo to a PC, you just have specify tivo_mak and the "togo_path". If you use the browser interface, they are under "Global Server Settings".

Have you considered using kmttg instead?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

TivoPlayList (http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org/) is another (free) choice to consider, although it doesn't transfer to the TiVo, just from. It has been patched to avoid the expired cookie problem. I think transfer speeds don't depend much on the software --- rather on the TiVo model and sometimes your home network speed.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

As I understand it, 2.8.3 is just 2.8.2 with something added to let it work with the "new" DirecTiVo (TiVo's version of Duke Nukem Forever) they finally brought to market a while back, and there haven't been any newer versions since.

And it's older than the St. TiVo's Day massacre, so you'll still need the cookie patch or need to do it yourself.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> also works with basic Windows 8


and with Win8 x64 without issues


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Win8 doesn't come with an MPEG decoder, so you'll have to install something like Media Player Codec Pack in order to play TiVo videos. If there's a DVD player installed, that may also have the right codec.

That's why TiVo switched to a paid package -- since Win8 no longer includes it, TiVo has to include it, and pay a licensing fee to the patent owner.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

alansh said:


> *Win8 doesn't come with an MPEG decoder*, so you'll have to install something like Media Player Codec Pack in order to play TiVo videos. If there's a DVD player installed, that may also have the right codec.
> 
> That's why TiVo switched to a paid package -- since Win8 no longer includes it, TiVo has to include it, and pay a licensing fee to the patent owner.


Correction, not ALL Win8 versions come with the DVD CODEC, when you add the Media Center SKU to Win8 it then qualifies, it's just that unlike Vista and Win7 the majority of Win8 deployments do not use a built-in decoder.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

unitron said:


> As I understand it, 2.8.3 is just 2.8.2 with something added to let it work with the "new" DirecTiVo (TiVo's version of Duke Nukem Forever)


Hey now! (I worked on that)

j/k


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> Hey now! (I worked on that)
> 
> j/k


The DirecTiVo or Duke?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

unitron said:


> The DirecTiVo or Duke?


Duke. I worked at that company for almost 17 years.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> Duke. I worked at that company for almost 17 years.


Doesn't that roughly correspond with "Forever"'s beta period?


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

unitron said:


> Doesn't that roughly correspond with "Forever"'s beta period?


Nice try, but I seriously doubt anyone can come up with a DNF joke at this point I haven't heard a few times already.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> Nice try, but I seriously doubt anyone can come up with a DNF joke at this point I haven't heard a few times already.


Actually, you guys had plenty of time to write most of them yourselves.



But seriously, you're part of a major internet meme, dude.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

I hold no illusions. I know the game's history, past. I was there for all of it. As the guy who was charged with the upkeep of the website and the community, I was *PAINFULLY* aware of it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Joe Siegler said:


> I hold no illusions. I know the game's history, past. I was there for all of it. As the guy who was charged with the upkeep of the website and the community, I was *PAINFULLY* aware of it.


So you were the designated punching bag, huh?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So what's going on with TiVo Desktop now? I had ordered a core i5 Dell from bestbuy on Thanksgiving at $200 off to use as my new TiVo Desktop PC and also to use with Blue Iris for monitoring my cameras. SInce my old PC used over 100 watts while the new one uses around 45 watts.

Is there anything new with TiVo Desktop yet? I received the PC yesterday I'm setup with Blue Iris but I need to setup TiVo Desktop this weekend. This time I'm not going to use a RAID 5 setup for TiVo Desktop. I just put in a 3TB Seagate drive for data storage and an Intel 180GB SSD for the OS and temp storage for Blue IRis.

So with the lower power usage I plan on having the PC run more often than the older one. I was hoping that streaming from TiVo Desktop would have been introduced.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> So what's going on with TiVo Desktop now? I had ordered a core i5 Dell from bestbuy on Thanksgiving at $200 off to use as my new TiVo Desktop PC and also to use with Blue Iris for monitoring my cameras. SInce my old PC used over 100 watts while the new one uses around 45 watts.
> 
> Is there anything new with TiVo Desktop yet? I received the PC yesterday I'm setup with Blue Iris but I need to setup TiVo Desktop this weekend. This time I'm not going to use a RAID 5 setup for TiVo Desktop. I just put in a 3TB Seagate drive for data storage and an Intel 180GB SSD for the OS and temp storage for Blue IRis.
> 
> So with the lower power usage I plan on having the PC run more often than the older one. I was hoping that streaming from TiVo Desktop would have been introduced.


If you are all PC knowledgeable, you should scrap TD and install pyTivo at a minimum, plus kmmttg and maybe streambaby.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> If you are all PC knowledgeable, you should scrap TD and install pyTivo at a minimum, plus kmmttg and maybe streambaby.


I think I tried pyTiVo a long time ago. Not sure though. But I've been using TiVo Desktop and KMTTG the last few years. Along with VideReDo. But I had been using them less and less since getting the TiVo Elite and then the Roamios. but since I have less storage now with my Roamios I plan on using TiVo Desktop again to offload some content.


----------



## pharmer (Sep 25, 2002)

Has an version been released for OSX 10.6 or higher yet?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> So what's going on with TiVo Desktop now?


It hasn't been updated since 2.8.3. But they did decide not to offer the free version anymore, while marking the Plus version down to $16.



> _I was hoping that streaming from TiVo Desktop would have been introduced._


Nope.



pharmer said:


> Has an version been released for OSX 10.6 or higher yet?


https://tivo.com/shop/detail/software-mac-leopard


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Can i assume the simplest way to get show's on to my new laptop is to use TD for $16?

I can do the more complicated stuff, i just don't have the time to deal with it right now, hence just wanting something that just works.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

KMTTG is pretty easy and way more powerful.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I still prefer TiVo Desktop. Although KMTTG works great when I need to transfer multiple things. I setup TiVo Desktop Plus on my new PC yesterday but I still need to install KMTTG.

Is there a link to the newest version of KMTTG?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I still prefer TiVo Desktop. Although KMTTG works great when I need to transfer multiple things. I setup TiVo Desktop Plus on my new PC yesterday but I still need to install KMTTG.


May one inquire as to why? Admittedly, to totally replace TD you need to also install Python and pyTivo.



aaronwt said:


> Is there a link to the newest version of KMTTG?


http://sourceforge.net/projects/kmttg/


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> KMTTG is pretty easy and way more powerful.


thx

i've got a show transferring from my tivo currently. it seems easy enough to use and with no cash out lay, always a plus 

VLC is the best player out there!

does anyone know of a way to download a smaller version of the shows? I can tolerate less clarity for a smaller file size<grin>


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

alyssa said:


> Can i assume the simplest way to get show's on to my new laptop is to use TD for $16?
> 
> I can do the more complicated stuff, i just don't have the time to deal with it right now, hence just wanting something that just works.


Assuming all you need to do is move shows back and forth between the PC and the Tivo(s), you don't need to pay for the Plus version.
You can still download the free version.

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## Jim5506 (Oct 3, 2004)

I 'm using TiVo Desktop 2.8.3 free version.

I recorded the new Sound of Music off NBC last week on my HDTiVo and transferred it to my PC, removed the commercials with Video Re-Do TV Suite V4 then transferred it back to the TiVo - it plays perfectly.

I also burned it to a DVD - plays on all my DVD, HDDVD and Blu-Ray players.

I could also upload it to my PS3 and play it in HD there, but haven't done it - probably will not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Glad it worked out for you. If you have any trouble with VRD feel free to ask me directly.


----------

